# clown costume



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

That's pretty freaky.
It'll get some screams.


----------



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

Abunai said:


> That's pretty freaky.
> It'll get some screams.


thanks! glad you liked it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice job on that, hallowskeep.


----------



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice job on that, hallowskeep.


thanks! I am happy with the way it turned out!..glad u liked it


----------

